# Paphos or protaras ??



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all,

We have been trying to find some information regarding whether to move to Paphos or Protaras area, my parents are out on holiday at the moment and love Protaras. We would have to work so any info on the work situ in both areas would be great 

My parents are coming with us but they are retired.

Which area's are more all year round and with plenty of things going on.

Really dont know where to go West or East ?
We are going on holiday in october for 2 weeks to do some research and dont know which area to book ??

Any info would be great :clap2:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

When we were looking at areas we came out for 2 weeks staying a week in Protoras and the other in Paphos. I consider that you have to have first hand knowledge and sight of the areas in order to choose. There is no "which is the best?" answer as it depends on your own likes and dislikes.

In our case it became obvious when we saw the barren flat east of the island compared with the lush, hilly ruggedness of the west.

Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Protaras also closes during winter so it might not be the best for work either.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with other two. We personally love the Paphos area. Just to add that I would visit both places in the fall/winter rather than the height of the tourist season.


----------



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you for your replys.

I think thiking about it and hearing some places shut down in winter in the east we are going to stay in paphos.
My husband has seen a few jobs that would be suitable with his experience so will chat to people when we go out there in october.

Very excited about it


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

October is my absolute favorite month! Great time to visit. The really quite/dead times are January/February. Some places even close in December but more so in Protaras than Paphos.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> October is my absolute favorite month! Great time to visit. The really quite/dead times are January/February. Some places even close in December but more so in Protaras than Paphos.


Good advice. Can I also add that Paphos is not just the town but is also the name of the whole region. Do take the opportunity to travel out of the town to see more of this lovely area. Sylvi & I live half way up the island between Paphos and Polis where the humidity is lower but where we have easy access to the towns for shopping as well as the delightful Paphos forest for picnics. Our surrounding villages are much more in the flavour of traditional Cyprus than Peyia or Coral Bay and the countryside is fascinating to watch as it changes character through the seasons.

Not that there is anything wrong with Peyia or Coral Bay, we go there too, but I just wanted to point out another option.

Pete


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I live in Eastern Cyprus and love it here. I looked at Paphos but found it to be too built up for my tastes. It is true that Protaras does close down in the winter, but the Kapparis area does not and quite a few places are open in Ayia Napa. Of course, Paralimni doesn't close down either.

You may want to consider the red soil villages instead of Protaras, unless you have a strong desire to live in a tourist area. The villages are peaceful and picturesque. My village is Frenaros and it is only a 12 km drive to the sea.

Best of luck.


----------

